# Tugs at Grangemouth and Bo'ness



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

Whilst combing my records for information to pass onto other surfers I came across notes on two small tugs operational at the two above ports prior to the 1960s. One was the *Alexandra*, the other the *Fresco*. They are too small to show up on searches in Lloyds register - anybody help?


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

*tug fresco*

http://forums.clydemaritime.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=21869&p=76782#p76782
info here on FRESCO


----------

